# 1. RST-Lübeck  CTF - Ratzeburg 23.10.2005



## Holiday (18. September 2005)

Hallo !

Der Radsport Team Lübeck e.V. veranstaltet am 23.10.2005 in Ratzeburg eine CTF Veranstalung.

1. RST-Lübeck  CTF - Ratzeburg 23.10.2005 

Informationen 

Termin:  So. 23. Oktober 2005
Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr 

Tourenangebot: Anspruchsvolle Streckenführung

47 km  (340 hm)	
76 km  (560 hm) 

Nur geführte Gruppen in unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen.

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Interesse dran ! Leider gibt es noch recht wenig Informationen drüber.


----------



## robbitobbi (26. September 2005)

Hallo,
werde wohl mal bei der kleine Runde mitradeln. Weiß einer vielleicht den Streckenverlauf ( event. um Ratzeburger See? usw. ) ?
Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo...

Gibt es  noch irgendwelche Hamburger die evtl. Interesse an einer Teilnahme haben...??

Bei gutem Wetter sind wir dabei!!!

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (18. Oktober 2005)

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht komme ich mit!


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2005)

das kommt auf das wetter an, im moment sieht es nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Anja,

sollte das Wetter ok sein, hätte ich auch Interesse.

Wir können ja noch mal telefonieren.

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2005)

Nach jetzigem Stand der Dinge und wenns Arbeitstechnisch passt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## OBRADY (22. Oktober 2005)

Auf Grund der Wettervorhersagen werden wir nicht die weite Anreise antreten...Schade..hatte mich sehr gefreut..
Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Ober (22. Oktober 2005)

@Anja: Why ?? Da sind mindestens 13° und allerhöchstens 2 mm Regen angesagt worden!?


----------



## Ober (23. Oktober 2005)

OK OK, es gab 2x2 mm Regen ! Aber ein sensationelles Gebiet dort direkt am See bzw. entlang der ehemaligen Zonengrenze. Für die erste Veranstaltung wurde es gut organisiert. Es klappte alles hervorragend. Wenn man noch etwas finden will an dem man herummäkeln will, das in unserer Gruppe der Guide am Ende teilweise zu weit vor dem letzten in der Gruppe fuhr, es zu wenig Heissgetränke an der Verpflegung gab und das es am Ende keine Suppe gab.  
Also weiter so Ihr Lübecker, auch im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## marewo (24. Oktober 2005)

Moin,
auch von mir ein Lob für diese Veranstaltung, sehr schönes Gebiet, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, wo ich überall gefahren bin. Das Wetter spielte nicht ganz mit, aber egal, mit Regen muss man in dieser Zeit immer rechnen.
Die Guides in meiner Gruppe (76/Hobby) haben es sehr gut gemacht, schönes gleichmäßiges Tempo, wenn nötig Tempo rausgenommen.
Prima Jungs, macht weiter so.

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (24. Oktober 2005)

Wäre schön, wenn man irgendwie erfahren könnte, wo genau gefahren wurde...
Jemand mit GPS oder einem guten Orientierungssinn und Gedächtnis dabei gewesen?


----------



## Holiday (24. Oktober 2005)

war im urlaub und daher nicht dabei.

kann mir einer sagen wo es in etwa lang ging ?


der RZ-See ist mein zweites zu Hause und ich bin dort sehr oft unterwegs und könnte evt. bei Interesse schöne ecken zeigen oder sagen !
(Wetter ist aber leider nicht mehr der Renner)

ciao
holiday

PS: Vielleicht letzt sich da irgendwann noch mal ein "rennen" veranstalten ?!


----------



## Ober (30. Oktober 2005)

Hatte leider kein GPS dabei. Es ging um den See und später gen Norden entlang der "Interzonengrenze"


----------

